# Aluminium pier stool



## Fishpc (Apr 18, 2012)

Anybody have any ideas where to get one? Thank you


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try Chad on Panhandle Pier Fishing Forum. He fabricates pier gaffs and pier related gear. If you have a drawing, I'm sure you can get the gentleman on this forum that fabs pier carts to do one for you. Check the Items for sale posts.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Check Craigslist


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

i could make you one..im a alum. fabricator located in gb...call number in my sig or pm me


----------

